# Advice on renting a car



## Hillsalt (15 Jul 2008)

Any tips on renting a car from an airport?
Which is the best company to rent from? 

I am travelling to UK next month with kids. I checked Airport website where there are about a dozen Rental companies in the terminal buliding. I got overloaded with information and can't choose one from the other.

Also, is it a good idea to take photographs of the car before you get the keys or is this a waste of time?

Thanks in advance for your help.

_MODS; Feel free to move this to Motors section but it is a question about holidays moreso than motoring_


----------



## superdrog (15 Jul 2008)

I usually use www.holidayautos.co.uk . As for taking photographs - if you are taking the CDW insurance from the hire company then I would'nt bother. You can take the car back in 100 pieces and you wont be charged extra.


----------



## Hillsalt (15 Jul 2008)

superdrog said:


> I usually use www.holidayautos.co.uk . As for taking photographs - if you are taking the CDW insurance from the hire company then I would'nt bother. You can take the car back in 100 pieces and you wont be charged extra.



What does _"CDW"_ mean?


----------



## Mucker Man (16 Jul 2008)

I use  which compares all the rental companies.


----------



## superdrog (16 Jul 2008)

CDW is Collision Damage Waiver. It means that if you purchase it you are not liable for any damage to the car , basically you can return it as a write-off and you wont have to pay anything.


----------



## Johnon71 (31 Jan 2009)

Whatever you do don't use *AutoEurope* to book your car.

They didnt confirm my booking (But the took my money) the car wasnt booked with the car hire company on arrival at the airport. I had to approach all car hire companies at the airport. In the end I had to take a taxi.

When I tried to get a refund on return from my trip they treated me like a "no-show".

In the end I got a refund through my Visa but to this day after many, many phone calls and emails and continued reassurance that it is being looked at Auto europe have yet to call with an update.

The treat you like you are a liar and a cheat and all I wanted was my credit card re credited for a service I didn't receive. 

- Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Kerak (31 Jan 2009)

I have found renting locally is a lot cheaper than online.

Automatic for 7 days in tenerifi over xmas- 240euro, online they wanted 730euro for 10days.

*Sixt* in France demanded 2 credit cards at airport, much loud debate the finally gave me car on my Visa.

Always return car will the agreed fuel level, if not hey can charge you a premium to fill it up.

cheers


----------

